# New Layout Images



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Now that I just relearned how to do this, here's five pics of the current layout. The trains will run behind the structures & there are five other images in my other layout thread. Enjoy.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks great Hi-railer.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

sstlaure said:


> Looks great Hi-railer.


Thanks my friend. It looks a little different now since I put down some temporary track to run the new 2-10-2. I got the smoke unit working for about a minute or two & then it quit so I quit for the day, lol. Glad you enjoyed the images.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Love the gas station - sure wish it was still that cheap.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your avatar picture is an improvement. :laugh:

You have aged a bit huh?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

big ed said:


> Your avatar picture is an improvement. :laugh:
> 
> You have aged a bit huh?


I was gonna comment on his updated photo, but you beat me to it. He looks rather anorexic to me.......


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, I needed a good laugh today. ;-) I just figured it was time to remove the official "clergyman" image & when I found my old avatar for the SASS (Single Action Shooting Society) forum where I was once a member, I thought it might be more appropriate & fun for a change, lol.

Scott, the gas station is actually made up of three different kits so that it would look more realistic. I think when I bought that kit way back when I only paid $14.99 for it & I think it's more than twice that now? I purchased two different gas station detailing kits & a few accessories to complete the scene. I'm real big on completed scenes for some reason?

The interior has lighting, with both bays having cars worked on. The left bay has an actual hoist that's up with a car on it with a mechanic changing the oil & the 2nd bay has a car in there getting new tires. Inside the station is a man walking towards the bays with a new tire in his hand & the interior is fully furnished with counter, cash register, oil racks & a soda machine. The bays have several tall mechanic's toolboxes with several typical bay machines like a tire changer, a huge compressor, a mechanics bench with tools, etc. It's pretty detailed & with the lights on it looks pretty impressive. 

There's a canopy that goes over the front island that hasn't been mounted yet because I still need to finish the pumps prior to attaching the canopy. You can see outside the ice machine, some oil can stands, an air pump w/gauge, a spare tire & a trash drum to give it a more realistic look. I still have an engine hoist with an engine on a chain that goes outside along with a car that has the hood removed which the engine came out of. I also have that set of Woodland Scenics gas station attendants which completes the scene when it's all set up.

The car dealership is the same way. It has three new cars (Mini Copper) in there with tables & chairs, folks looking at the new cars & one table has a couple with a salesman making a deal & it also has lighting. I have several more new Mini Cooper autos to be placed outside once it's set up permanently too. All of my structures are heavily detailed which is probably my favorite part of this entire hobby. That Ford ambulance is custom built from three different kits & I've had several offers to buy it but it's not for sale, sorry.

Back when River Point Station first came out, I purchased two cases of their kits & I've been slowly building them into vehicles I've been wanting for my final layout. I've always known there was going to be that final layout that I would constantly work on trying to perfect however, we all know that never happens, lol. So, that's the skinny guys & I do appreciate all the kind words & the funnies about the new avatar!

Bo


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd love to see some pics of that station all lit up and the detailed scenes. I haven't gotten around to it, but I plan on some heavy detail on some of my buildings as well.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

sstlaure said:


> I'd love to see some pics of that station all lit up and the detailed scenes. I haven't gotten around to it, but I plan on some heavy detail on some of my buildings as well.


Scott, let me take some quick shots with the roofs off to show the details inside, then I'll get them posted for you. I don't have power hooked up at the moment but you get a better look with the roofs off anyway. Give me about 15 & I'll get'r done for you.

Thanks, Bo.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

OK, here we go. I didn't think I could work so fast, lol. Looks like things are coming along just fine in the health department! ;-)

I just placed the canopy on so you could see what it looks like with the canopy. I need to still paint it & sand down the posts to get it to fit properly. The inside of the station, I still need to finish the manager's office (next to the bays), complete both restrooms, finish detailing the pumps outside & then it will be completed. The lighting I use is those tiny neon-like strips you get from Miller's Engineering rather than bulbs because it makes for better illumination inside these little structures & they look great too!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Very cool Hi-railer


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Bo, great work and love the new avatar. Only problem I have is the gas prices.....don't we all wish it was true.


----------



## SteveScan (May 15, 2015)

Great service station, like it.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen, I appreciate the kind words. It still needs work & I didn't realize until I uploaded these images that I forgot to trim the windows inside the bays when I painted the walls so, I'm going to still have to do that & hope I can get around everything as it's all super-glued down. 

I have NO copyright issues with any photos I post on this forum so, anyone wanting to use any of my photographs for any reason please feel free to do so. Some folks get all crazy about copyright issues but I am not one of those. 

Thanks again gents, Bo.


----------

